# Cups-*-1.4.2_3 Greek, Cyrilic



## achix (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi, i have a rather weird situation, and i'd like your thoughts if you have any cups/printing/filter/postscript experience.

I have upgraded both at home and office, on Cups 1.4.2_3, and i have this effect:
If i print multinational UTF-8 characters (Greek, Serbian and Russian) stdin with `/usr/local/bin/lpr` Cyrilic (Serbian, Russian) gets printed ok, but greek not.

I remember at home before this upgrade, i could print directly raw greek text to the printer.


----------

